# Frig Recall



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

My brother in law is an Rv tech. He is going to take care of mine but he told me his dealership is requiring a letter from Dometic that they then match to the frig serial number before they do the work. Has anyone heard about this?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

No? I called a local shop today and he did not know about the expansion of the recall but he checked and said they would do it.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

If this is a concern, I would just go to the website and check yours (after putting in your model and serial number) and print it out. I would imagine this would be sufficient (and have the link so they can check it if necessary). I didn't get a letter, I got the info on this site and I am scheduled to get mine done on Tuesday of next week.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yes, I called both Keystone and Dometic today. No letters have been sent out yet...not even to Keystone









I was told to have the dealership call Dometic's Tech Service desk to confirm that there has been a second recall. The Tech Service desk will authorize the work to be done by the dealer.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

My dealer took the model number and the serial number, put me on hold for about 2 minutes, then scheduled me for repair. No paperwork required.

By the way, the original post on the recall, with details, is here.

Ed


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I just called, and my dealer didn't ask for any info. They said they have done many hundreds recently, and just set up an appointment for me. They said it will take about an hour.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I found out here as well about the recall expansion. I bought my tt at a dealer about an hour away but did the zip code search on Dometic recall website and found a rv service center 2min from my house that is an authorized service center for dometic. That will save some diesel.







They didn't ask for verification, probably assumed since I called I knew what I was talking about and they'll verify once my tt is there.

Brad


----------



## Cubber (Jan 23, 2008)

bradnjess said:


> I found out here as well about the recall expansion. I bought my tt at a dealer about an hour away but did the zip code search on Dometic recall website and found a rv service center 2min from my house that is an authorized service center for dometic. That will save some diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, thanks all for the post. We have an 08 23krs, and thankfully, my frig isn't on the list. I would be pissed if I had to hall it back to the dealer just for this,,,,,,,,but I would, of course. Going out for it's first voyage on the 23rd to a close-by lake, (Hensley) here in the central valley. They are booked, so looking forward to a good crowd,,,,,,hopefully some other Outbackers,,,,,,,,,later, all,,,,,,,,,Mark


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Yes, I called both Keystone and Dometic today. No letters have been sent out yet...not even to Keystone


It's interesting that Keystone told you that. I received paperwork a few weeks back. It stated that it was for refrigerators made from 1997 to 2003. Is there a new recall? The SN on my frig starts with 337 and was not effected by the recall that I had the paperwork on.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

If your refrigerator is part of the recall, the web page (point #5) indicates to print the page and bring it with you to the dealer.
I have two authorized service centers within 10 miles of my home, but neither is doing the recall repair. They indicated Domestic is not paying them enough to do the service. I'm probably going to have to haul the rv 50 miles or better to find a service center willing to do the work.

Oh, and by the way, next time I'm in the market for an RV or accessories, I'll not bother going to either of these two locations.

Good luck, Regards, Glenn


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Yes, I called both Keystone and Dometic today. No letters have been sent out yet...not even to Keystone


It's interesting that Keystone told you that. I received paperwork a few weeks back. It stated that it was for refrigerators made from 1997 to 2003. Is there a new recall? The SN on my frig starts with 337 and was not effected by the recall that I had the paperwork on.
[/quote]
Yes! It is a new recall. Ours wasn't on the first list, but is on the second one.
It's for 2-door refrigerators manufactured between June 2003 - September 2006

Go HERE and enter your Dometic fridge model and serial numbers to see if you are another lucky victim...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Yes! It is a new recall. Ours wasn't on the first list, but is on the second one.
> It's for 2-door refrigerators manufactured between June 2003 - September 2006
> 
> Go HERE and enter your Dometic fridge model and serial numbers to see if you are another lucky victim...


Oh great. Well, lets hope that they get the problem fixed on the new units. Thanks for the link, I'll have to check into it a bit further.


----------

